
Use WinDbg and WireShark to See How SQL Server Sends Data to the SqlSatellite - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/08/29/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-x/
======
nielsb
Here we look at how data is sent to SqlSatellite. We use WinDbg, WireShark and
other cool stuff!

